# Sugarloaf 1/10/10



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 10, 2010)

*Date(s) Skied:* Jan 10, 2010

*Resort or Ski Area:* The 'Loaf

*Conditions:* Packed Powder, Man made, and windblown.  Windy and very cold.  

*Trip Report: *  Unusual day at Sugarloaf for me.  The girl decided last night she would come up with me.  She dropped me off at the lodge at 7:45 then was off to do some XC at the Outdoor Center.  

I wasn't able to get out yesterday, but from everyone I spoke to, it was cold  and very windy.  Wind seemed to be a non-issue at the base. Temps were a bit chilly.  The thermometer read 1 when I got out of the car. (which was an improvement from the - 10 less than an hour ago) 

I booted up and got first chair again off the super quad.  Almost no one was in line.  Probably only 5 deep.  The big fanfare of the day was that they were opening the Front Face.  Gondi Line, a double diamond wide cruiser, opened yesterday for the first time.  All reports said it was great for the first two hours.  Then it was ice.  

Started with a warm up on King's Landing.  The wind that night had done a number on it.  The snow was very firm and already iced up in some spots.  The head wall at the end was sketchy at best.   

There was NO line at the super quad again so I hopped right on and headed to Hayburner.  Again, more of the same...wind blown and scraped up. 

Decided to ski over to Spillway East which takes you a bit higher than the Super Quad.  It is a double so takes a bit longer but worth the extra time.   Up high, wind was pretty intense.  They were not running Timberline, the summit lift, for good reason. Conditions were a bit better up there.  Access was limited so the snow was still in decent shape.  

Around 1:00, they opened King Pine. Again, NO lines.  This was unreal.  Everything over there seemed to be in good shape.  Did a few quick runs down Widowmaker and Ram Down, then had to head in.

Every trail felt like a ghost town.  I saw no one all day. Anyone who was out left around 12:30 to watch the Pats game so, the last hour and half was pretty sweet.

Not too much in the way of photos due to the cold but  I was able to snap a few shots before my fingers turned purple.

The Summit:






A gorgeous panorama:





The wind had blown and then frozen the fresh snow this week.  Made for some gorgeous trees.  (you can make out the Timberline lift between all the trees):





Binder from just off Spillway:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow!  Lookin' great!


----------



## speden (Jan 10, 2010)

Man, I feel cold just looking at that.  How many layers did it take to stay warm?  Nice and sunny at least from the look of it.

Those that went home to watch the Pats lay an egg didn't do themselves any favors!


----------



## bigbog (Jan 10, 2010)

Just adding a thin vest and the thin head-fleece works wonders..8)  And if you plan to stay out over long duration...hydration!..and some sort of boot heating.  What really surprised me about carrying my water is how much warmer one stays when hydrated properly..
Nice pics BLR..


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 11, 2010)

speden said:


> Man, I feel cold just looking at that.  How many layers did it take to stay warm?  Nice and sunny at least from the look of it.
> 
> Those that went home to watch the Pats lay an egg didn't do themselves any favors!



I had on my base, an Arc'teryx mid I just bought from someone on TGR, my softshell, then my shell.  My core was super warm.  Didn't really have feet issues.  I did throw some hand warmers in around 11.  Definitely had to wear a mask when I was close to the top.  Usually I don't bother but it was ridiculous.  Just awful.  By the time you got close to the bottom, you could take it off and ski the last few hundred feet without it.




bigbog said:


> Just adding a thin vest and the thin head-fleece works wonders..8)  And if you plan to stay out over long duration...hydration!..and some sort of boot heating.  What really surprised me about carrying my water is how much warmer one stays when hydrated properly..
> Nice pics BLR..



I am planning on starting to ski with my pack again.  I hadn't in a while but don't want to take the time to get out of my skis and stop moving for some water.  Getting on the lift with it is a bit tricky.  Gotta work that out.


----------



## salsgang (Jan 11, 2010)

Super. Thanks for the report and pictures. It was a cooold weekend up in North Country. Seems like Sugarloaf needs some more snow to get the groomers back into shape. Its really pretty at the top.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 11, 2010)

salsgang said:


> Super. Thanks for the report and pictures. It was a cooold weekend up in North Country. Seems like Sugarloaf needs some more snow to get the groomers back into shape. Its really pretty at the top.



They definitely do. By and large, the groomers are skiing pretty well.  Just could use a little "touching up".

How is the snow holding up at Saddleback?


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2010)

Sweet pictures.  Skies and sun were perfect for good pics.  I'm surprised you were flicking photos at minus ten.  Not me!


----------



## salsgang (Jan 11, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> They definitely do. By and large, the groomers are skiing pretty well.  Just could use a little "touching up".
> 
> How is the snow holding up at Saddleback?



Saddleback skied very well Saturday. Cold, but still lots of good snow. They just don't get the traffic like Sugarloaf and that Casbalanca glade is really taking the pressure off the other glades / expert trails so the snow is staying good. I did a report here.

Going back with a friend Weds. They are making snow on Tight Line so hopefully that will be open then.


----------



## tammygotcher (Jun 13, 2010)

looks good!


----------

